
Implementing Container Runtime Shim - iximiuz
https://iximiuz.com/en/posts/implementing-container-runtime-shim/
======
alexellisuk
I really like the theme on your blog and the syntax highlighting. I also write
on containers/Kubernetes and Go at blog.alexellis.io. I'm using Ghost 2 with
the original theme back-ported.

------
iximiuz
A new article in the educational series on the experimental container manager
development exploring what is a container runtime shim and how to create yet
another one.

